# will they let baby under 5lb to come home



## hotsexymum

hi all i am being started off early as baby is not growing at last groth scan baby was 3lb 12oz and measuring 30 at 36 weeks have my next one the 1sep ,they said i have alot more water than what i should as well , i will no the 1st sep when they are going to start me off , will i be able to bring baby home if under 5lb ???? i had steroids at 20 weeks for baby lungs:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Many

My son was 4lbs 12oz at 35 weeks and I was able to bring him home without a NICU stay. As long as everything else is fine & baby has no other problems you should be able to bring him/her home under 5lbs. I hope LO gains the weight he/she needs in the meantime though!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi hotsexymomy, i had my little man at 26 weeks weighing 3lb he was in hospital for 4 weeks and when he came home he weighed 3lb 12 oz, as long as thee are no other problems our scbu let them home under 5lb, this did shock me as i was told by family members that they wouldn't but that's what i get for listening to them :dohh:
I wish you all the luck and scbu are brilliant so if your baby does have to stay in a while longer they will help, support and explain all to you.


----------



## karenshaz

Although it varies I believe the criteria is roughly as follows and comprises of three things, 2kg which is 4lb6oz, able to feed (either breast or bottle), and there is also a gestational criteria, which in two hospitals I was in was 35 weeks. It's not as high as 5lb though of course some hospitals may be stricter, I was waiting for my little twin to reach 4lb6oz, the bigger one had already reached this but wasn't feeding well enough, so went home when he finally did.


----------



## karenshaz

Actually thinking about it you'll be term by this time (37 weeks), as long as don't go to scbu this probably doen't apply


----------



## hotsexymum

karenshaz said:


> Actually thinking about it you'll be term by this time (37 weeks), as long as don't go to scbu this probably doen't apply

hi ya yer i will be but baby not growing ,they think its not growning cos i have to much water


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

each hospital is different but general rules are that baby is well and feeding ok then they will be allowed home. They aim for 5lb but smaller babies do come home and that isnt as important as feeding and health.
Good luck and hope that next week the baby is bigger!


----------



## Mamafy

We have the 2kg rule in our hospital as below this the baby cant regulate its own body temperature and below 2kg they are kept in incubators.


----------



## VanWest

Like others said, each hospital is different/ Noah came home at 4 lbs with a brace on his leg, so he really was about 3lbs 12-15oz. The NICU here said has long has they can: hold temp, eat by mouth, and not having any issues with breathing, etc they can go home.


----------



## bigbelly2

ditto... my hospital was 35 weeks or above, able to feed well for 48 hours no breathing problems etc

tommy was born at 35 weeks, weighing 5lb 12.5 and they told me from the scan he was going to be about 4lb *they have a 25% either way rule* he was fine weight wise and gestation but had lots of breathing problems and jaundice so it will all depend on the individual circumstance i think..

good luck

h x


----------



## grace.quin

I was told by my hospital that William could come home once he was gaining weight steadily, got to term, or was 2kg or over, we got to the gaining weight bit and took him home, but every hopital and every baby is different ( I also found that different consultants are different within the hospital)


----------

